
Priest Demands Owner of Wi-Fi Called “Lucyfer” to Rename Network - ytch
https://news.softpedia.com/news/priest-demands-owner-of-wi-fi-called-lucyfer-to-rename-network-528721.shtml
======
aurizon
Lots of priests down here, says Lucyfer.......join the net...

